# Where to buy Airwire



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

OK it has been sometime since I purchased a NEW Airwire board, where is the CHEAPIST place now-a-days to buy one?

Any suggestions? KEY word CHEAP!!!!

What is the going price for them now-a-days?

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

If you look at the top of this web page....you'll note there is a source there...and they're pretty inexpensive. He's the sponsor of this forum.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

As an add on to mikes piece Jonathan is a great guy to work with too. A great mine of info on Airwire. Got my last Rx over here in England within 5 days of him sending it.
Rod F.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan and Laura at Electric Model Works. Great folks!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless you find something used the retailers are all going to be within a few dollars of each other. I'd go with someone who is a sponsor on this forum.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba.... Jonathan at EMW..... [email protected]

909 613-9154


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your answers.
You are are correct they are all about the same.

Bubba


----------

